# Dust Collection Question



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey,

My uncle gave me this dust collector, but I have no idea what size drum it goes on or how to hook up. Any help ??









Thanks


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Looks like you set it on a 55 gal drum and vent it outside maybe?


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

I can get measurements tomorrow, but I think it is less than a 55 gallon.

Is that really it? Is there anything that needs to happen in the drum? Or just a hose in and a hose out?


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

that motor looks to be… 0.75 or 1 horsepower?
this would be the old school way of dust collection: vertical inlet / vertical outlet from a 32 or plus gallon drum. it will work as a CHIP collector, not a DUST collector.
it's a start to keeping your shop clean, but do keep in mind if you continue making saw dust… you'll have to research 2hp (think Harbor Freight Dust Collector) or so.
the inlet is the hole to the right in this picture, outlet is from the motor.


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

So I just went and checked it out.

1/3 HP Motor. But, it seems way more powerful than that.

Inlet: On the motor.
Outlet: Hole on the right.

As for the HF dust collector, anyone have a good thread link or youtube link for it?


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

62billion LJ discussions about the most popular dust collection machine in history, right here in the forums. and x3 on youtube.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

You will want to rearrange that old school motor / fan combo to suck air out of the drum, with a thien type of chip separator inside, then you will be on the right track.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> You will want to rearrange that old school motor / fan combo to suck air out of the drum, with a thien type of chip separator inside, then you will be on the right track.
> 
> - exelectrician


+1

And if you do not blow outside, then I would suggest a Wynn Environmental Filter set up. 0.5 or 1 micron filter is your best bet. As others have pointed out, lots of info on how to build one out with the Thein Cyclone and filters. Do it wrong, and you will create a greater health hazard than if you just used a broom and dust pan.

Here is mine. Just give you an idea of how you would set yours up.









Here is the Thein Cyclone. Fits in the trash can.


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys !!


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

mount it to a board ,plywood .then set that on the tank you find.you can get those plastic food grade drums cheap or free . another method would be to put a cyclone in front of it .i bought my cyclones from ebay seller .put the cyclone on a tank .from the cyclone run a hose to inlet on your blower . i then direct exhaust it outside .for small systems the direct exhausting really helps with suction[if there is any dust i can not see it ] . i have a 1 1/2 hp for my power tools hooked up this way .and a 1 hp on top of a cyclone just for a milwaukee 12" mitersaw . i bought a 20$ remote switch from Home Depot and use it to operate the 1 hp collector .


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks. I'm going to have to figure out a system.

I have a Festool DC vacuum. Can I do the same thing with that?


----------

